# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  2x2=4. NickGolovko. Гриша. Интервью.

## anton_dr

Здравствуйте.

Согласно народному волеизъявлению, объявляются наши следующие респонденты.

*NickGolovko*. Координатор проекта
*Гриша*. Один из наиболее активных хелперов проекта

Интервью проходит с 24 по 27 ноября. Готовьте свои вопросы заранее  :Smiley: 

Регламент проведения следующий.



> Каждый имеет право задать только 2 вопроса. Старт в понедельник, финиш — четверг. Одновременно мы интервьюируем двоих человек. 2 вопроса, 2 участника, 4 дня.
> Направленность интервью предполагается неофициальная, нечто вроде беседы за рюмкой чая.
> Поэтому, задавая вопросы, желательно максимально абстрагироваться от вирусов, антивирусов, и проч. и проч. Это не значит, что подобные вопросы совсем исключены. Просто будьте готовы, что на них не последует ответа. Также может остаться без ответа некоторые вопросы, касающиеся личной жизни интервьюируемых, на которые они пожелают не отвечать.
> Так как у Вас в запасе всего 2 вопроса — Вы сами выбираете, задать их одному участнику, либо разделить по-братски..



*Update*
*Регламент меняется на лету. Каждый может задать по два вопроса каждому участнику. Или по четыре...

И вообще. Сегодня, и до окончания интервью к нам пришёл безлимит*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ananas

*anton_dr*, как я понимаю, этот топик открыт для предстоящего интервью.

*NickGolovko*, скажите пожалуйста, изменилось ли что с тех пор, как Вы пообещали попытаться исправить недостатки, о которых Вы упоминали в статье и топике "Контроль приложений в KIS...", к Вашему мнению разработчики прислушались или нет?

*Гриша*, скажите пожалуйста, ведете ли Вы собственную статистику решения проблем пользователей лично Вами (скольким всего Вы помогли, наиболее частые проблемы, наиболее частые ошибки их вызвавшие, и т.п.)?

Спасибо.

----------


## anton_dr

Сегодня, как вы, наверное, уже заметили - понедельник, 24 ноября. Это значит, что наступил день начала нашего интервью. Напоминаю, что с 24 по 27 ноября проходит второй сеанс интервью - проекта "2x2=4".

На Ваши вопросы отвечают.

*NickGolovko*. Координатор проекта
*Гриша*. Один из наиболее активных хелперов проекта

Регламент проведения следующий.



> Каждый имеет право задать только 2 вопроса. Старт в понедельник, финиш — четверг. Одновременно мы интервьюируем двоих человек. 2 вопроса, 2 участника, 4 дня.
> Направленность интервью предполагается неофициальная, нечто вроде беседы за рюмкой чая.
> Поэтому, задавая вопросы, желательно максимально абстрагироваться от вирусов, антивирусов, и проч. и проч. Это не значит, что подобные вопросы совсем исключены. Просто будьте готовы, что на них не последует ответа. Также может остаться без ответа некоторые вопросы, касающиеся личной жизни интервьюируемых, на которые они пожелают не отвечать.
> Так как у Вас в запасе всего 2 вопроса — Вы сами выбираете, задать их одному участнику, либо разделить по-братски..



Коротко, об участниках интервью.

*Гриша.*
Смирнов Григорий Владимирович.
Родился в 1990 году.
Учюсь в Нижегородском Политехе по специальности АТХП (Автоматизация технологий химического производства).
Интересы: Антивирусы, вирусы и средства борьбы с ними...
Хобби:Футбол, Настольный теннис.

Не женат, детей нет  :Smiley: 

*NickGolovko*
Николай Головко.
Аспирант Ставропольского государственного университета.
Золотой бета-тестер Лаборатории Касперского, автор-составитель электронной книги "Безопасный Интернет. Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista", официальный переводчик AVZ.


*Update*
*Регламент меняется на лету. Каждый может задать по два вопроса каждому участнику. Или по четыре...

И вообще. Сегодня, и до окончания интервью к нам пришёл безлимит*

----------


## Гриша

> Скажите пожалуйста, ведете ли Вы собственную статистику решения проблем пользователей лично Вами (скольким всего Вы помогли, наиболее частые проблемы, наиболее частые ошибки их вызвавшие, и т.п.)?


Статистики  кому и сколько раз я помог я не веду, 'счетчик добрых дел' это не мое, просто делаю то, что мне нравится. По отношению к заражениям как таковой статистики в цифрах тоже нету, на особый контроль я беру только сложные случаи заражения, но их мало, в основном в "Помогите" однотипная рутина...

----------


## akok

*Гриша*, как Вам удается совмещать активную помощь на ресурсе и те задания и проблемы, которые возникают в реальной жизни.

*Николай*, какие цели вы перед собой ставите...чего хотите достичь (или достигли) в реальной жизни.

----------


## Гриша

> Как Вам удается совмещать активную помощь на ресурсе и те задания и проблемы, которые возникают в реальной жизни.


Чем больше трудностей, тем в  жизни веселее  :Smiley:  Совмещать получается благодаря предусмотрительности, то есть, привык делать все во время, чтобы оставалось побольше времени на свои увлечения...

----------


## NickGolovko

> *NickGolovko*, скажите пожалуйста, изменилось ли что с тех пор, как Вы пообещали попытаться исправить недостатки, о которых Вы упоминали в статье и топике "Контроль приложений в KIS...", к Вашему мнению разработчики прислушались или нет?


Публичное бета-тестирование продуктов ЛК обычно идет по установившейся схеме:

1) сбор мнений и пожеланий по новой версии продукта
2) тестирование новой версии продукта
3) выпуск пакетов исправлений и обновлений для новой версии продукта
4) возврат к 1)

Схема несколько упрощенная, но в целом описывающая все этапы. 

На каждой из стадий существует свой тип пожеланий и предложений, которые могут быть представлены и рассмотрены. Глобальные корректировки, такие, как изменение самого принципа устройства HIPS, принимаются только на первой и, возможно, в начале второй стадии тестирования, после чего существует риск, что они не попадут в фокус внимания разработчиков. Более мелкие недочеты исправляются на третьей стадии или переносятся на следующие продукты.

Поэтому ответ на ваш вопрос зависит от того, какие именно недочеты имелись в виду. Проблемы самого устройства HIPS уже обсуждались между мной и ведущим разработчиком модуля, свои, как сейчас модно говорить, "озабоченности" я ему выразил, и теперь остается ожидать первых альф девятки - тогда мы все сможем увидеть, насколько полно будут воплощены поступившие от сообщества пользователей предложения, и оказать некоторое воздействие на процесс развития HIPS - если таковое потребуется. Если имелись в виду более мелкие недостатки, такие, как проблемы разрешения IP-адресов, то время для них скоро наступит - когда начнется выпуск пакетов обновлений MP. Мы сейчас находимся в начале третьей стадии, между релизом и первым пакетом обновлений, - выпускаются критические исправления, critical fixes.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*NickGolovko*: Что Вас так заинтересовало на ВИ, что Вы стали координатором проекта?

*Гриша*: Что Вас привело на ВИ?

----------


## NickGolovko

> *Николай*, какие цели вы перед собой ставите...чего хотите достичь (или достигли) в реальной жизни.


На данный момент основная стратегическая цель - диссертация. Когда она будет достигнута, последуют новые цели; какие - будет зависеть от ситуации. Я с существенной осторожностью отношусь к долгосрочному планированию ввиду большого количества переменных.

Общий лейтмотив моей жизни, как, думаю, и у большинства людей творческого склада, состоит в самоактуализации, которая может принимать те или иные формы - написание научных статей или литературных произведений, рисование скинов, помощь пользователям, преподавание и т.п.

*Добавлено через 10 минут*




> *NickGolovko*: Что Вас так заинтересовало на ВИ, что Вы стали координатором проекта?


На момент моего появления в списке администраторов проект уже получил признание как ведущий ресурс Рунета в области лечения компьютеров, однако чувствовалось, что реализован еще не весь его потенциал и исчерпаны не все возможности и перспективы развития. Я посчитал интересным для себя иметь непосредственную возможность содействовать его дальнейшему становлению и развитию в меру своих возможностей, и, естественно, получить новый опыт менеджмента крупного Интернет-проекта. Моя специальность позволяет мне исполнять функции менеджера, однако теоретическое образование становится более эффективным, если оно подкреплено навыками практической работы.

----------


## Гриша

> Что Вас привело на ВИ?


Скорее кто  :Smiley:  *rubin* на форуме Касперского в самом начале моего пути подсказал мне этот ресурс для закрепления своих навыков и как дальнейший источник знаний и общения...

----------


## eifory

Вот вопросы более глобальные  :Smiley: .

*Nick Golovko*.  У нового президента США Б.Обамы появилась должность "главного по технологиям". Кроме того, на IT  и современные технологии Обама готов выделять много своего и чужого времени и других ресурсов. 
Кто бы мог занять такую должность в России и какие шаги необходимо предпринять, чтобы быть высокотехнологичным современным государством. 
*
Гриша*. Много ли из одногруппников работают. Каким на ваш взгляд должен быть алгоритм становления специалиста IT сферы при участии государства.  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> *Nick Golovko*.  У нового президента США Б.Обамы появилась должность "главного по технологиям". Кроме того, на IT  и современные технологии Обама готов выделять много своего и чужого времени и других ресурсов. 
> Кто бы мог занять такую должность в России и какие шаги необходимо предпринять, чтобы быть высокотехнологичным современным государством.


Такую должность следует занимать человеку, высоко компетентному в области аппаратного и программного обеспечения, заинтересованному в технологическом развитии страны и не ассоциированному ни с одним поставщиком решений в этой области. Такой человек мог бы также возглавлять политическое объединение, которое представляло бы в Государственной Думе интересы людей, связанных с упомянутой областью, поскольку в парламенте нет IT-специалистов, и, как следствие, отсутствует должное законодательное обеспечение работы всей технологической сферы в целом и Интернета в частности. Кого конкретно примерить в этот словесный портрет, сказать не смогу. Возможно, вам кто-то покажется похожим на это описание?  :Smiley: 

А шаги самые банальные, тем более что мы не первые, кто стоит перед потребностью активного развития технологий. Их всего три: надлежащее воспитание молодежи, обеспечение качественного образования, не являющегося продуктом товарно-денежных отношений между преподавателем и студентом, и поддержка со стороны государства, которая на данный момент ощущается несимметрично и иногда в основном на словах. Все остальное базируется на перечисленном и по преимуществу достигается за его счет.

----------


## Гриша

> Много ли из одногруппников работают.


Если в сфере IT то нет, у нас в городе очень мало хороших специалистов, в основном "спецы", которые сами толком ничего не понимают и до сих пор верят слухам и мифам  :Smiley: 




> Каким на ваш взгляд должен быть алгоритм становления специалиста IT сферы при участии государства.


Хороший вопрос, государство как говорит Медведев & Путин открыто для всех. В первую очередь гос-во должно давать заинтересованным людям возможность для развития (IT соревнования, олимпиады, тесты, конференции и т.д), то есть поддерживать инициативу и обеспечивать занятость и востребованность таких специалистов. Насколько это сейчас реализовано сказать не могу,т.к. никогда не задумывался об этом...

----------


## eifory

Еще вопросы. 

*Nick Golovko*. Сколько стоит Ваш час времени , потраченный на лечение компьютера. Признавайтесь, шабашки бывают?  :Cheesy:  
Интересно сколько получает один из лидеров в данной области именно за консультацию вне основной работы.    

*Гриша*. Помогает ли лечение компьютеров  преподавателей в учебе.  :Wink: 
Знает ли кто нибудь в ВУЗе о ваших практических знаниях и использует ли.

----------


## anton_dr

*eifory*



> Каждый имеет право задать только 2 вопроса.

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте. :Smiley: 
Тогда я задам эти вопросы:  :Stick Out Tongue: 



> *Nick Golovko.* Сколько стоит Ваш час времени , потраченный на лечение компьютера. Признавайтесь, шабашки бывают?
> Интересно сколько получает один из лидеров в данной области именно за консультацию вне основной работы. 
> 
> *Гриша.* Помогает ли лечение компьютеров преподавателей в учебе. 
> Знает ли кто нибудь в ВУЗе о ваших практических знаниях и использует ли.


У меня ещё по одному в запасе? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Гриша

> Помогает ли лечение компьютеров преподавателей в учебе.


Не приходилось, информатики у нас люди грамотные, да и видел я их только на защите курсовой  :Smiley: 





> Знает ли кто нибудь в ВУЗе о ваших практических знаниях и использует ли.


Нет, не знают, я не афиширую своими знаниями, если попросят что-нибудь, сделаю, а сам навязываться не буду.

----------


## NickGolovko

Я не зарабатываю помощью, поэтому час моей работы бесплатен.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> Здравствуйте.
> Тогда я задам эти вопросы: 
> 
> У меня ещё по одному в запасе?


Нет. 1 человек - два вопроса. Обоим участникам, или по одному каждому.

Но я Вам дарю свои 2 вопроса, так что - задавайте  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

*Гриша*: Будешь ли ты работать по полученной специальности (АТХП) или уйдешь в IT-сферу?

----------


## Гриша

> Будешь ли ты работать по полученной специальности (АТХП) или уйдешь в IT-сферу?


Однозначно сказать не могу, жизнь покажет  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NRA

[email protected]
*1.* Вот сижу, читаю и пиво пью. Я пью только Бодвайзер и бесплатное, а вы когда начали пить?

*2.* Как вы считаете, если сделать ОС изначально на ядре <антивируса> или способную распознавать вредоносный код на уровне ядра, то что-то поменяется?

Удачи. Tsch&#252;&#223;!

----------


## Гриша

> Вот сижу, читаю и пиво пью. Я пью только Бодвайзер и бесплатное, а вы когда начали пить?


Не пью и вам не советую.




> Как вы считаете, если сделать ОС изначально на ядре <антивируса> или способную распознавать вредоносный код на уровне ядра, то что-то поменяется?


Е.К. на многих конференциях по всему миру журналисты задают вопрос "Почему вы не сделаете свою ОС" это же круто иметь ОС от производителей антивирусного софта, ответ всегда один и тот же:




> Мы занимаемся разработкой систем защиты от внешних и внутренних компьютерных угроз - посему мы НЕ будем разрабатывать свой месседжер, бухгалтерию, базу данных, открывать розничные магазины и торговать пирожками в подземных переходах (хотя это тоже выгодно). Это НЕ означает, что мы не будем делать других продуктов - мы разрабатываем решения по безопасности системы, и если новые продукты попадают под эту категорию - то мы будем делать и их тоже. Например, мы начинали с просто антивируса, теперь же у нас есть и анти-спам, и встроенный файер, и управление в корпоративной сети (Админ Кит), и мобильные решения. Мы фокусируемся на том, что у нас получается хорошо - на этом и будем фокусироваться. А про стратегию развития "других гигантов"... мы на неё внимательно смотрим, но думаем своей собственной головой.


Я согласен  :Smiley:  Может быть что-то и поменяется, но заранее сказать невозможно...

----------


## Kacnep

> Нет. 1 человек - два вопроса. Обоим участникам, или по одному каждому.
> Но я Вам дарю свои 2 вопроса, так что - задавайте


Спасибо.
С удовольствием воспользуюсь этой возможностью.
Благодаря этому проекту, который координируешь ты, (можно так обратиться? Так как-то более по дружески) *Николай*, лично я научился достаточно быстро помогать себе сам. Это чтоб Вас Хелперов лишний раз не отвлекать. Спасибо за это! Уже не беспокою несколько месяцев.  Но с удовольствием просматриваю ваши варианты помощи в "помогите" А теперь вопрос...



> Я не зарабатываю помощью, поэтому час моей работы бесплатен.


Почему, Николай ты такой альтруист, это семейное воспитание, или что-то ещё....Что?
И вопрос Хелперу.
*Григорий* Ты прав на счёт того что многие случаи помощи тут однотипны.



> на особый контроль я беру только сложные случаи заражения, но их мало, в основном в "Помогите" однотипная рутина...


Но был ли случай заражения, от которого "кровь стыла в жилах"?
И тут совсем небольшой подвопрос. Как ты с этим стрессом боролся?
Простите что такие вопросы, но вы сами согласились на это.

----------


## Гриша

> Но был ли случай заражения, от которого "кровь стыла в жилах"?


Ну кровь пока вроде у меня не стынет  :Smiley:  к примеру сложные случаи: Bagle, Xorer, но теперь это тоже обыденность...




> И тут совсем небольшой подвопрос. Как ты с этим стрессом боролся?


Стресс вирусы у меня не вызывают, они вызывают "спортивный интерес": запустить виртуалку, найти необходимый сампл, вооружиться до зубов и найти пути решения проблемы...

----------


## NickGolovko

> [email protected]
> *1.* Вот сижу, читаю и пиво пью. Я пью только Бодвайзер и бесплатное, а вы когда начали пить?


Вопрос в духе софистов: "Перестал ли ты бить своего отца?"  :Smiley: 

Я пью только воду, и тоже, заметьте, совершенно бесплатно.  :Wink:  В организм должны поступать только те субстанции, которые необходимы для его нормального функционирования, и спиртное к ним не относится.




> *2.* Как вы считаете, если сделать ОС изначально на ядре <антивируса> или способную распознавать вредоносный код на уровне ядра, то что-то поменяется?
> 
> Удачи. Tsch&#252;&#223;!


А вредоносный код и так уже определяется на уровне ядра. Большого эффекта от этого, как мы можем видеть, не наблюдается. Практика показывает, что во многих случаях входными воротами для инфекции служит мозг пользователя, который не является техническим или программным фактором, так что потенциальное введение подобной ОС не позволит прогнозировать существенного улучшения ситуации. 




> Почему, Николай ты такой альтруист, это семейное воспитание, или что-то ещё....Что?


Примерно по той же причине, по которой Олег оставляет AVZ бесплатной, хотя предложения извлекать из нее прибыль звучали не раз.  :Smiley:

----------


## Shu_b

Поддержим беседу...

Общий Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?

2 Гриша: Какие SCADA применяются в химической промышленности, и какие рассматриваются в процессе обучения?

2 NickGolovko: Валерий Ледовской тоже из Ставрополя, контактируете?

----------


## Гриша

> Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?


Машины я люблю, но на собственную пока не заработал  :Smiley:  Мечтой является дядькина BMW 745i или X5  :Smiley: 




> Какие SCADA применяются в химической промышленности, и какие рассматриваются в процессе обучения?


Какие SCADA применяются у нас в химической промышленности я сказать не могу, т.к. в процессе обучения они пока не встречались...

----------


## NickGolovko

> Общий Q: Являетесь ли вы автолюбителями, и какой автомобиль является "мечтой"?
> 
> 2 NickGolovko: Валерий Ледовской тоже из Ставрополя, контактируете?


Я виртуальный автолюбитель, на уровне гоночных симуляторов, которые запускаю время от времени для отдыха мозга. Испытываю большое уважение к брэнду Porsche, но мои способности приобрести автомобиль данного производителя описываются следующим анекдотом:




> - Мы с бабушкой купили Lamborghini.
> - И как?
> - Днем я на нем езжу, а ночью бабушка в нем спит.
> -  В нем? А почему не дома?
> - Какой дом? Ты что, не слышишь? я же тебе объясняю: *мы с бабушкой купили Lamborghini*. Теперь у нас нет дома...


С Валерием мы работаем на расстоянии нескольких сотен метров, но, как ни странно, ни разу не встречались лично.

----------


## Rene-gad

*@NickGolovko*
Если не секрет - какая тема Вашей кандидатской работы?

*@Гриша*
Собираетесь ли Вы также идти в науку по окончании института?

----------


## Гриша

> Собираетесь ли Вы также идти в науку по окончании института?


У меня уже есть определенные мысли в какой сфере я буду трудиться, но в науку я однозначно не собираюсь...

----------


## Rene-gad

@Гриша



> Мечтой является дядькина BMW 745i или X5


О собственной нефтяной скважине Вы уже позаботились?  :Cheesy:

----------


## Гриша

> О собственной нефтяной скважине Вы уже позаботились?


Почему сразу скважина, можно заработать и другими способами, даже вполне легальными  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Почему сразу скважина, можно заработать и другими способами, даже вполне легальными


*Заработать на машину* в принципе можно, а где бензин на 4-л мотор брать будете?  :Cool:

----------


## NickGolovko

> *@NickGolovko*
> Если не секрет - какая тема Вашей кандидатской работы?


Предварительный вариант звучит следующим образом:

*Формально-семантический анализ многозначной лексики как средство оптимизации систем автоматизированной обработки текстов*

----------


## Rene-gad

> Предварительный вариант звучит следующим образом


Спасибо. А по-русски можно?  :Cheesy:

----------


## NickGolovko

Боюсь, вы уже исчерпали свой лимит вопросов...  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Боюсь, вы уже исчерпали свой лимит вопросов...


 :Appl:  :Cheesy:

----------


## HATTIFNATTOR

А он берет помощь зала  :Cheesy:   :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

> А он берет помощь зала


Мы его лучше пушками добьём  :Smiley: 

Регламент меняется на лету. Каждый может задать по два вопроса каждому участнику. Или по четыре...

И вообще. Сегодня, и до окончания интервью к нам пришёл безлимит  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

> Заработать на машину в принципе можно, а где бензин на 4-л мотор брать будете?


На заправке  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

На личной? Тоже вариант  :Smiley:

----------


## akok

> Мы его лучше пушками добьём 
> 
> Регламент меняется на лету. Каждый может задать по два вопроса каждому участнику. Или по четыре...
> 
> И вообще. Сегодня, и до окончания интервью к нам пришёл безлимит


Так какие люди в камере  :Cheesy: . Грех не опросить сполна.  :Wink:

----------


## natalas

*Гриша* & *NickGolovko*

А может ну их, эти вирусы.....
Где и как вы любите отдыхать и куда вы хотели бы поехать больше всего? :Cheesy:

----------


## Гриша

> Где и как вы любите отдыхать и куда вы хотели бы поехать больше всего?


Умственную нагрузку хорошо сменять физической, поэтому отдыхаю я переключаясь на подвижные игры: футбол, волейбол, настольный теннис и пострелять люблю (пейнтбол), мы регулярно с нашим городским ОМОН'ом в лесу бегаем  :Smiley:  Так же люблю отдых на море, которого у нас нет  :Smiley: 

Куда хочу поехать? Везде хочу побывать, а пока куда родители денег дадут, туда и поеду  :Smiley:

----------


## natalas

А помечтать?   :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Я не фантазер, привык жить в реальности, а не в мечтах  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

> Мы его лучше пушками добьём 
> Регламент меняется на лету. Каждый может задать по два вопроса каждому участнику. Или по четыре...
> И вообще. Сегодня, и до окончания интервью к нам пришёл безлимит


Здравствуйте. Ой, зря это разрешили. :Smiley: 
Но уж если пошла такая "расслабуха" то я задам дополнительные вопросы. :Cool: 
*Григорий*, не в обиду, но если вы до сих пор зависите от своих родителей есть ли у Тя свобода???Или что это?
И *NickGolovko*как я понял из кандидатской это обработка множества разношёрстных текстов(языков) к выполнению одной производной(задачи). Т.е. Типа чтоб один язык мог анализировать и понимать другие языки, мало этого чтоб он мог на основе этого самоучиться и самоорганизовываться для выполнения своих "специфических" свойств. Лан... Это тип искусственного интеллекта, который может общаться с нами?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## NickGolovko

> *Гриша* & *NickGolovko*
> 
> А может ну их, эти вирусы.....
> Где и как вы любите отдыхать и куда вы хотели бы поехать больше всего?


Бог с вами, мне нельзя отдыхать, я немедленно впадаю в тоску...  :Smiley:  В моем случае отдыхом обычно является пресловутая смена деятельности. Я личность, которая не приветствует дезорганизацию быта, поэтому я склонен лишь к деловым поездкам по необходимости.




> Здравствуйте. Ой, зря это разрешили.
> Но уж если пошла такая "расслабуха" то я задам дополнительные вопросы.
> И *NickGolovko*... Это тип искусственного интеллекта, который может общаться с нами?


Нет.  :Smiley:  Я не соприкасаюсь с искусственным интеллектом, хотя не исключено, что мои наработки могут быть применены и в этой сфере.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Вопрос к *NickGolovko* - если предположить, что на одной чаше весов будет чистая наука (т.е. диссертация -> научная деятельность -> преподавание в ВУЗе, конференции, семинары, доклады, статьи и т.п.) и соответственно типичная для преподавателя небольшая зарплата, а на другой - возможность плюнуть на чистую науку и преподавание, уйти в прикладную область и соответственно иметь большую зарплату, квартиры, джипы и т.п., то что перетянет ?

----------


## Гриша

> не в обиду, но если вы до сих пор зависите от своих родителей есть ли у Тя свобода???Или что это?


Я свободен  :Smiley:  я частично завишу от родителей в финансовом плане...

----------


## NickGolovko

> Вопрос к *NickGolovko* - если предположить, что на одной чаше весов будет чистая наука (т.е. диссертация -> научная деятельность -> преподавание в ВУЗе, конференции, семинары, доклады, статьи и т.п.) и соответственно типичная для преподавателя небольшая зарплата, а на другой - возможность плюнуть на чистую науку и преподавание, уйти в прикладную область и соответственно иметь большую зарплату, квартиры, джипы и т.п., то что перетянет ?


Я склонен ответить, что эти две вероятности не являются взаимоисключающими (есть, как вам думаю, известно, разница между противоположностью и противоречием). На данный момент у меня есть удаленная работа через Интернет, которая фактически является прикладной и обеспечивает меня определенным количеством средств, полностью меня устраивающим на данный момент и не очень отдаленную перспективу. Если мне случится оставить эту работу по той или иной причине, то вузовская деятельность сможет обеспечить меня в течение поисков нового подобного трудоустройства. 

Я хотел бы также заметить, что в моем восприятии не очень уместно здесь слово "плюнуть".  :Smiley:  Плюют на неприятные, давно надоевшие, тоскливые и тому подобные вещи и ощущают облегчение, избавившись от них, в то время как я еще не испытываю подобных чувств по отношению к вузовской работе. 

Итого я заключаю ответ таким образом: я вижу возможности сочетания этих двух видов работы, поскольку они не противоречат друг другу.

----------


## akok

*Николай*, а какое практическое применение Вы видите в своей диссертации.

----------


## Geser

> Я склонен ответить, что эти две вероятности не являются взаимоисключающими


Настоящая наука (когда человек пытается добиться чего-то значимого) требует полной самоотдачи. Потому, обычно, ни на что другое времени не остаётся.

----------


## PavelA

Вопрос к Нику: что планируется на будущее: преподавание в ВУЗе или "чистая" наука? Это к продолжению реплики Gesera.

----------


## DVi

*Гриша*, я не увидел ответа на этот вопрос, поэтому присоединяюсь к нему: кем Вы собираетесь работать после окончания ВУЗа?

----------


## NickGolovko

> *Николай*, а какое практическое применение Вы видите в своей диссертации.


Указание на практическое приложение исследования содержится в последних пяти словах его названия.  :Wink: 




> Настоящая наука (когда человек пытается добиться чего-то значимого) требует полной самоотдачи. Потому, обычно, ни на что другое времени не остаётся.


У меня больше часов в сутках, чем вы думаете.  :Smiley: 




> Вопрос к Нику: что планируется на будущее: преподавание в ВУЗе или "чистая" наука? Это к продолжению реплики Gesera.


Высшее учебное заведение обычно представляется центром научной мысли, в силу чего, как правило, существует взаимосвязь преподавательской и научной работы.

----------


## Гриша

> я не увидел ответа на этот вопрос, поэтому присоединяюсь к нему: кем Вы собираетесь работать после окончания ВУЗа?


Ответ был дан  :Smiley:  Но раз так интересно то расскажу еще  :Smiley: 

Ситуация следующая: Я учюсь на специальности, которая можно сказать мне не интересна, спросите зачем туда пошел? скажу зачем, потому что в нашем городе альтернатив нету, это единственная специальность (техническая) на которой можно хоть чему-то научиться, а не просто получить диплом и выйти с деревянной головой. Самого меня больше тяготеет к сфере IT, но специальности связанной с ней нету, поэтому я всему учюсь сам. Поэтому однозначно сказать я не могу, хватить ли моих способностей и знаний в сфере IT для того, чтобы попасть на работу в эту область, если все получится и у меня будет такая  возможность, то я буду только рад, если нет... в общем время покажет  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

> У меня больше часов в сутках, чем вы думаете.


А сколько?  :Smiley: 
Расскажи примерно распорядок дня. Вроде - "сплю как Ленин 4 часа ..."  :Smiley:

----------


## Hanson

*Nik* и *Гриша*
раскажите, 
-какие книги читаете
-какое кино смотрите
-какую музыку слушаете

----------


## NRA

безлимитка в разумных пределах - это жёстко  :Wink: 

2*@all*
*1 -* Какой свой недостаток раздражает больше всего, особенно в других людей?
*2 -* Что, по-вашему, всё-таки закоротило Матрицу - баг девелопера системы, Смит-kit или антивирус?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

> А сколько? 
> Расскажи примерно распорядок дня. Вроде - "сплю как Ленин 4 часа ..."


В текущем семестре моя жизнь характеризуется бездной свободного времени, поскольку вся моя социальная активность ограничивается тремя преподаваемыми уроками английского языка в школе и одной прослушиваемой лекцией в аспирантуре в неделю. Мне это на руку - готовлюсь пока к сессии на заочном отделении, с этого сентября я студент специальности ОиТЗИ. Вчера вот написал первое в своей жизни приложение - программу нахождения гипотенузы и площади прямоугольного треугольника по введенным катетам - и узнал, что, оказывается, являюсь автором вируса  :Cheesy: 




> *Nik* и *Гриша*
> раскажите, 
> -какие книги читаете
> -какое кино смотрите
> -какую музыку слушаете


С интересом отношусь к творчеству американского писателя-фантаста Т. Гудкайнда; временами перечитываю А. Конан Дойла и даже предпринимаю попытки продолжать его дело.  :Smiley:  В целом я стал читать реже, поскольку много времени провожу перед монитором, а оставшееся время пока отнимают многообразные учебники.

Кино не смотрю никакое, хотя время от времени могу зацепиться за какой-либо сериал и смотреть его в течение определенного периода. 

Палитра музыки в библиотеке моего плеера довольно многообразна, но в основном на одну и ту же тему: АВВА, Al Bano & Romina Power, Modern Talking, Joe Dassin, Dalida и так далее. Часто обращаюсь к композициям Ричарда Клайдермана. Под Mylene Farmer хорошо рисуются скины.  :Smiley: 




> 1 - Какой свой недостаток раздражает больше всего, особенно в других людей?
> 2 - Что, по-вашему, всё-таки закоротило Матрицу - баг девелопера системы, Смит-kit или антивирус?


1 - я обычно не предъявляю к людям существенных претензий и не изыскиваю в них недостатки, поскольку уважаю их личность. Как специалист я возражаю против неопрятной коммуникации, неумения грамотно общаться, изначально деструктивного настроя в разговоре, поэтому повесил на управляемом мной форуме "Памятку участника дискуссии". Что касается меня самого, то я, пожалуй, мог бы испытывать большую приязнь к контактной коммуникации (поскольку предпочитаю дистантную, через текст).

2 - понятия не имею. Я не видел этого фильма.  :Smiley:

----------


## anton_dr

Ник, 


> ОиТЗИ.


Это что?  :Smiley:

----------


## Natasha_Z

Какие ваши рекомендации по установке антивирусной программы дома на своем ПК и где ее можно получить?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вопрос к обоим участникам: Как вы относитесь к украинцам?  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

> -какие книги читаете


Книги это хорошо  :Smiley:  Сейчас в основном читаю техническую литературу: по функционированию ОС и Assembler...




> -какое кино смотрите


Сейчас я регулярно смотрю только сериал по НТВ "Псевдоним Албанец" с Александром Дедюшко в главной роли, люблю фильмы про спецслужбы, да и просто почтить память одного из моих любимых актеров Александра Дедюшко, царство ему небесное... и "Возвращение Мухтара" собачка нравится, я в детстве всегда смотрел сериал про Рекса  :Smiley:  даже выучил на зубок как зовут Мухтара на самом деле- Вакс фон Вайсрусланд Киршенталь  :Smiley: 




> -какую музыку слушаете


Довольно разнообразную, в основном электронную...




> Какой свой недостаток раздражает больше всего, особенно в других людей?


Я стараюсь видеть в людях только хорошее  :Smiley: 




> Что, по-вашему, всё-таки закоротило Матрицу - баг девелопера системы, Смит-kit или антивирус?


Без понятия...




> Какие ваши рекомендации по установке антивирусной программы дома на своем ПК и где ее можно получить?


Рекомендации даю по телефону и при личном визите  :Smiley: 




> Как вы относитесь к украинцам?


Нормально, я ко всем народам отношусь положительно и мне без разницы какой человек национальности лишь бы хороший был  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

*NickGolovko*: Знают ли о твоей работе в интернете (я имею ввиду VirusInfo и форум ЛК) в ВУЗе (преподаватели или однокурсники)?

----------


## NRA

Да, тяжело нашим участникам на два-и-более фронта...
Вот сижу, читаю, пью... малиновый чай и думаю:

Если сделать он-лайн экспертную систему для диагностики зловреда/неполадoк (хотя бы как визард поиска неисправностей в M$), то как Bы лично считаете - было бы лучше, хуже или просто по-другому?
(= Bаша роль была бы обучать, корректировать и контролировать такую систему)

_P.S. Пожалуйста, не надо ссылок на слова других людей даже если Ваше мнение совпадает_

----------


## Гриша

Думаю сделать это не сложно, частично это реализовано в виде он-лайн антивирусных сканеров, визард для определения неполадок тоже можно сделать, но вопрос в другом, выявить он-лайн зловреда можно , а вот удалить/вылечить думаю будет проблемой  :Smiley: 

По этому судить о том нужна ли такая система или нет сложно, лично мне она не нужна  :Smiley:

----------


## Kacnep

Здравствуйте. :Smiley: 
Раз уж пошла безлимитка, то у мя последний вопрос *к двум интервьюируемым*:
Что бы (или кого) в первую очередь Вы стали спасать, в случии крушения мира(рагнарёк, апокалипсис и т.д. и т.п.)?
У Вас всего одно место (не считая вашу семью)...
З.Ы. Почему это решениение примите Вы, я уж спрашивать не буду...

----------


## ANDYBOND

*NickGolovko:*Планируется ли доработка книги "Безопасный Интернет. Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista" с учётом особенностей Vista SP1 и Висты вообще? Сейчас эта книга к Висте не особо применима.

----------


## NickGolovko

> Ник, 
> Это что?


_Организация и технология защиты информации_

 :Smiley: 




> Какие ваши рекомендации по установке антивирусной программы дома на своем ПК и где ее можно получить?


Выбор антивирусного программного обеспечения зависит от того, какие задачи вы планируете решать с его помощью. Получить его экземпляр вы можете на сайте производителя или у авторизованных поставщиков.




> Вопрос к обоим участникам: Как вы относитесь к украинцам?


Я никак не отношусь к украинцам, равно как и ко всем прочим нациям, поскольку привык соблюдать изначально нейтральное отношение к людям. Хотелось бы сказать несколько очень "теплых" слов в адрес украинских правителей, но, так как мы не политическое сообщество, делать этого не буду.




> *NickGolovko*: Знают ли о твоей работе в интернете (я имею ввиду VirusInfo и форум ЛК) в ВУЗе (преподаватели или однокурсники)?


Да, я иногда говорю об этом, даю ссылки, рекомендую обратиться и так далее.




> Да, тяжело нашим участникам на два-и-более фронта...
> Вот сижу, читаю, пью... малиновый чай и думаю:
> 
> Если сделать он-лайн экспертную систему для диагностики зловреда/неполадoк (хотя бы как визард поиска неисправностей в M$), то как Bы лично считаете - было бы лучше, хуже или просто по-другому?
> (= Bаша роль была бы обучать, корректировать и контролировать такую систему)


Онлайн-системы диагностики используют потенциально небезопасные компоненты и функционал обозревателя, которые я рекомендую отключать. Поэтому я не одобряю такие системы в принципе.




> Здравствуйте.
> Раз уж пошла безлимитка, то у мя последний вопрос *к двум интервьюируемым*:
> Что бы (или кого) в первую очередь Вы стали спасать, в случии крушения мира(рагнарёк, апокалипсис и т.д. и т.п.)?
> У Вас всего одно место (не считая вашу семью)...
> З.Ы. Почему это решениение примите Вы, я уж спрашивать не буду...


Я понимаю, на что нацелен ваш вопрос, но при обработке любой гипотетической ситуации я всегда включаю моделирование.  :Smiley:  Во-первых, этот вопрос нулевой по своей сущности, поскольку на данном этапе своего развития человечество не владеет ни магией, ни достаточно развитыми космическими технологиями, чтобы в принципе иметь возможность пережить крушение мира. Во-вторых, выбор в пользу конкретного человека или материального объекта будет зависеть от дополнительных условий, не обозначенных в вопросе: что это за объект, в котором за нами зарезервированы места? Какова его вместимость? Какое еще количество людей может воспользоваться теми же условиями? Сколько времени осталось до упомянутого крушения? Слишком много переменных для успешного моделирования.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> *NickGolovko:*Планируется ли доработка книги "Безопасный Интернет. Универсальная защита для Windows ME - Vista" с учётом особенностей Vista SP1 и Висты вообще? Сейчас эта книга к Висте не особо применима.


В целом применима, но - да, естественно, планируется. Компьютерные книги общего характера принято переиздавать через определенное время, поскольку они имеют особенность устаревать. Поэтому со временем можно ожидать третьей версии Книги (к сожалению, пока не смогу обозначить точные сроки).

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Вопрос к обоим участникам: Когда состоялось ваше первое знакомство с ЭВМ? С чем работали?

----------


## kuk

Вопрос Николаю:
"Чем Золотой бета-тестер отличается от серебрянного, и есть ли после золотого платиновый или там брильянтный  :Smiley: ."

----------


## Гриша

> Раз уж пошла безлимитка, то у мя последний вопрос к двум интервьюируемым:
> Что бы (или кого) в первую очередь Вы стали спасать, в случии крушения мира(рагнарёк, апокалипсис и т.д. и т.п.)?
> У Вас всего одно место (не считая вашу семью)...
> З.Ы. Почему это решениение примите Вы, я уж спрашивать не буду...


Своего Кота  :Smiley: 




> Вопрос к обоим участникам: Когда состоялось ваше первое знакомство с ЭВМ? С чем работали?


С компьютером я впервые познакомился в 1996 г, это был Pentium 1, а себе я приобрел компьютер в сентябре того года, т.к. до этого возиться с ним не было времени  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> Вопрос к обоим участникам: Когда состоялось ваше первое знакомство с ЭВМ? С чем работали?


В начальной школе нам преподавалась информатика и основы Basic, но с тех пор все успело забыться. Машины были довольно примитивные, точные их спецификации я, конечно, назвать не смогу по причине давности событий. 

Собственная машина у меня с 2005 года, если не ошибаюсь с датой приобретения. 




> Вопрос Николаю:
> "Чем Золотой бета-тестер отличается от серебрянного, и есть ли после золотого платиновый или там брильянтный ."


Существует две разновидности бета-тестеров продуктов Лаборатории Касперского - обычные и золотые. Мысль о введении платиновых поддержки в свое время не нашла.  :Smiley:

----------


## Hanson

ну а всетаки чем отличаются обычный и золотой бэта тестер??
или может это отметка за заслуги и больше ничего?

----------


## anton_dr

Вопрос обоим.
Насколько сильно вас поглотил интернет, и насколько сильно вы от него зависите? Допустим, назавтра провайдер объявляет - в течении недели/месяца доступа не будет. Ваши действия?  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

> Насколько сильно вас поглотил интернет, и насколько сильно вы от него зависите?


Поглотил довольно сильно, тут и новости можно почитать, с друзьями, которые далеко пообщаться и еще много чего поделать  :Smiley:  Зависимости он у меня не вызывает...




> Допустим, назавтра провайдер объявляет - в течении недели/месяца доступа не будет. Ваши действия?


Антон, а ты попробуй напиши моему провайдеру, чтобы они прикольнулись надо мной, увидишь чего с ними будет  :Cheesy: 

Был однажды случай, когда я 2 недели не мог пользоваться сайтами на сети РТКом, вот тогда я эти 2 недели говорил саппорту что я о них думаю+ скорость часто резали, с моей 128 Кб/c не знаю что еще можно резать  :Smiley:  После душевного общения с провайдером у меня Инет работает как часы  :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> ну а всетаки чем отличаются обычный и золотой бэта тестер??
> или может это отметка за заслуги и больше ничего?


Отличаются правами и привилегиями.  :Smiley:  Например, правом присутствовать в списке благодарностей в сведениях о продукте.  :Smiley: 

1.PNG




> Вопрос обоим.
> Насколько сильно вас поглотил интернет, и насколько сильно вы от него зависите? Допустим, назавтра провайдер объявляет - в течении недели/месяца доступа не будет. Ваши действия?


Воспользуюсь услугами другого провайдера. Уточняющие вопросы, уходящие в дурную бесконечность (по типу "а если и тот, и другой объявят, что..."), прошу не задавать.  :Smiley: 

Моя потребность в присутствии в Сети определяется обычно моим чувством ответственности за те обязанности, которые я здесь исполняю.

----------


## W3G534

Добрый день.

Вопросы обоим участникам:

Как вы учились в школе и какой предмет больше всего нравился?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Гриша

> Как вы учились в школе и какой предмет больше всего нравился?


Учился довольно хорошо, 11 классов закончил с 14-4 и 9-5  :Smiley:  Больше всего нравились: Химия, История, Обществознание и Русский язык...

----------


## eifory

Вот уже несколько месяцев на портале ведется передача тайных знаний студентам . Как вы смотрите на весь этот процесс с высоты своего полета. Какие ощущения, как они менялись за все время обучения.  Какие результаты достигнуты, выводы сделаны?

----------


## Гриша

Студенты молодцы  :Smiley:  Пусть сначала ничего не получается, все когда-то точно так же начинали, главное старание и целеустремленность. Мне лично нравится объяснять нашим студентам что к чему, для меня процесс передачи знаний настолько же интересен как и их получение   :Smiley:

----------


## NickGolovko

> Добрый день.
> 
> Вопросы обоим участникам:
> 
> Как вы учились в школе и какой предмет больше всего нравился?


Я закончил школу с золотой медалью.

Проявлял интерес к различным предметам - русскому языку, литературе, информатике, химии и так далее.  :Smiley: 




> Вот уже несколько месяцев на портале ведется передача тайных знаний студентам . Как вы смотрите на весь этот процесс с высоты своего полета. Какие ощущения, как они менялись за все время обучения.  Какие результаты достигнуты, выводы сделаны?


Обучение меняется в лучшую сторону, причем прогресс не только у студентов, но и у преподавателей. Некоторые методики отклоняются за несоответствием реальным нуждам, вводятся новые. Как говорили древние греки, движение вечно.  :Smiley: 

***
Московское время 16 часов 22 минуты, поэтому, уважая регламент, я предлагаю считать прием вопросов завершенным.  :Smiley:

----------


## Гриша

Всем спасибо. Все свободны  :Cheesy:

----------


## anton_dr

Посовещавшись, наши герои выбрали вопрос-победитель.

За лучшее использование смайлов при оформлении вопросов, ценным призом награждается *Kacnep*.


ps: победитель приглашается в ЛС.

----------

